# My Cat Pixel



## Murrmurr (Feb 17, 2022)

I'm a crummy photographer (with phone cameras, anyway) and Pixel is an uncooperative subject, so just know he wears a tux and sports a little beard. I named him Pixel because the black n white markings on one of his hind legs looked like pixels when we first met. Not so much anymore, but you can't see that anyway because he's kind of a jerk about my camera.

Since moving in yesterday, Pixel's never more than a few feet from me and spends a lot of his time literally stuck to my leg. He's officially a tripping hazard, so we're gonna have to come to terms about this. Kirk and Ariel (grandkids) are coming to stay the weekend with us. They're gonna be totally jazzed about Pixel joining the family.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 17, 2022)

Adorable!  

But we don't want him tripping you! 

Welcome to our SF world, Pixel!


----------



## Pinky (Feb 17, 2022)

What a beautiful kitty


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 18, 2022)

Pixel is a handsome boy, nice that he's bonded with you like that.  Your grandkids will be excited to meet him.


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 18, 2022)

SeaBreeze said:


> Pixel is a handsome boy, nice that he's bonded with you like that.  Your grandkids will be excited to meet him.


They definitely will. They really miss my two cats who died. They were old. Boss died a couple years ago and lap-loving Flint died several months later. I think he missed his brother too much.


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 18, 2022)

Uhhh....MY chair!


----------



## Gemma (Feb 18, 2022)

What a gorgeous boy!  Glad he's adapting to his new home.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 18, 2022)

I am sure you are mistaken, @Murrmurr 
That can't be _your chair.
It obviously is someone else's._

*He is sooooo cute!  *


----------



## Jace (Feb 18, 2022)

Aah!  So cute!


----------



## mrstime (Feb 18, 2022)

Just a beautiful kitty!  We have been without a cat for a few years now, but one of these days we will find one !


----------



## SmoothSeas (Feb 18, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> Uhhh....MY chair!
> 
> View attachment 209290




Sir Pixel has made himself right at home, hasn't he...?  In that photo he looks entirely too relaxed   

Do you have some catnip in your cupboard...?


----------



## Jules (Feb 18, 2022)

Is Pixel going to be a 100% indoor cat now?


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 18, 2022)

Jules said:


> Is Pixel going to be a 100% indoor cat now?


Yes, I think so. We're on probation for a little while, meaning if he prefers outdoors then I'll let him out a time or two a day, and maybe he'll come back in or maybe he won't. So far he seems content indoors. He's used the litterbox, so....


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 18, 2022)

SmoothSeas said:


> Sir Pixel has made himself right at home, hasn't he...?  In that photo he looks entirely too relaxed
> 
> Do you have some catnip in your cupboard...?


He certainly has.

No catnip, and no toys either. Those are on the shopping list.


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 18, 2022)

Gemma said:


> What a gorgeous boy!  Glad he's adapting to his new home.


All too quickly.


----------



## dseag2 (Feb 18, 2022)

You're lucky you only have one male cat.  This is my afternoon on the couch.


----------



## Devi (Feb 19, 2022)

Awww, they love you.


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 19, 2022)

The title of my thread was edited "to be more specific". That's cool. I figured since I posted this in the Pets forum, and because I've posted about Pixel in the Pets forum a number of times, specificity wasn't necessary. 

I'll do better in the future. But I have to say, I'm not crazy about the editor's title. I'd have used something like _The Formerly Homeless Pixel_.


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 19, 2022)

SeaBreeze said:


> Pixel is a handsome boy, nice that he's bonded with you like that.  Your grandkids will be excited to meet him.


They went nuts. Pixel was lying on a little blanket right in the center of the room when the kids walked in yesterday. They saw him and looked sort of Star-struck for a minute.

They miss my old cats. Kirk especially. He's 14 and adored the oldest cat, Boss, ever since they were both kittens. After Boss passed away, Kirk hung a picture of him on his bedroom wall. He cradled Pixel like you'd cradle a baby, and Pixel let him! So they're both happy, which is really cool.


----------



## Snow74 (Feb 19, 2022)

These are the number of cats we had at one time..with old age it was almost a domino effect we have two of these left plus two we recently adopted..


----------



## Pinky (Feb 19, 2022)

@Murrmurr  .. that's wonderful! I had a bit of concern that Pixel might not be open to the kids coming at him all at once. He obviously once had a family.


----------



## Snow74 (Feb 19, 2022)

Jules said:


> Is Pixel going to be a 100% indoor cat now?





Murrmurr said:


> Uhhh....MY chair!
> 
> View attachment 209290


Correction Used to be your chair..lol


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 19, 2022)

Pinky said:


> @Murrmurr  .. that's wonderful! I had a bit of concern that Pixel might not be open to the kids coming at him all at once. He obviously once had a family.


Yes, I'm sure of it. 

I'm betting someone left him here when they moved away.


----------



## Snow74 (Feb 19, 2022)

You think you share.
.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 19, 2022)

Snow74 said:


> Correction Used to be your chair..lol


Perhaps he should now be calling it _Our Chair, _particularly when Pixel is within hearing range. 
Which, for cats, is probably the entire home, or neighborhood.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 19, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> They went nuts. Pixel was lying on a little blanket right in the center of the room when the kids walked in yesterday. They saw him and looked sort of Star-struck for a minute.
> 
> They miss my old cats. Kirk especially. He's 14 and adored the oldest cat, Boss, ever since they were both kittens. After Boss passed away, Kirk hung a picture of him on his bedroom wall. He cradled Pixel like you'd cradle a baby, and Pixel let him! So they're both happy, which is really cool.


I am very glad you told us all of this.  I had been wondering, too.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 19, 2022)

Snow74 said:


> You think you share.
> .View attachment 209411


Well gosh, Snow74, can't *you* just settle yourself down on that nice cushion on the floor, with its comfy crochet cover?
Oh, please do so, quietly and carefully, as not to disturb anyone else, who was there first!


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 19, 2022)

Kaila said:


> Perhaps he should now be calling it _Our Chair, _particularly when Pixel is within hearing range.
> Which, for cats, is probably the entire home, or neighborhood.


G-kid Ariel said I could have her old bean-bag chair. It's toddler size; one I gave her for Christmas lots of years ago. I'm hoping *Pixel* takes to it. It's made of plush fabric, so he probly will.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 19, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> G-kid Ariel said I could have her old bean-bag chair. It's toddler size; one I gave her for Christmas lots of years ago. I'm hoping *Pixel* takes to it. It's made of plush fabric, so he probly will.



If Pixel doesn't, then will you? 

It's nice soft plush fabric, after all. 

(_And Pixel seems perfectly happy with the one he has already found and claimed.)_


----------



## Kaila (Feb 19, 2022)

Kaila said:


> (_And Pixel seems perfectly happy with the one he has already found and claimed.)_


If you are not entirely %100 sure about this, then I refer you to look at post #6  above, in this thread, for the evidence.

_A picture is worth a thousand words!  _A saying that certainly fits this situation!
(In this case, it's a Picture that *you yourself took!)*


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 19, 2022)

Kaila said:


> If Pixel doesn't, then will you?
> 
> It's nice soft plush fabric, after all.


Hm...lemme think, No.


----------



## Tish (Feb 19, 2022)

Awww he is beautiful.
@Murrmurr congrats on becoming a fluffycans papa.


----------



## Devi (Feb 27, 2022)

Cats also like to go _into_ things: I'm wondering whether one of these felted wool cat caves might help you regain your chair:



https://www.amazon.com/s?k=felted+wool+cat+cave&crid=3PMDMZRZ8JGS8&sprefix=felted+wool+cat+cave,aps,110&ref=nb_sb_noss_1


----------



## Jan14 (Feb 28, 2022)

Welcome handsome Pixel. Can’t tell for sure, but he looks like a tuxedo cat.


----------

